# The 14 Most Revolutionary Cars That Changed the World



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​


> *One hundred and thirty years is a long time.*
> 
> That’s the age, more or less, of the automotive industry and naturally, its history is steep. Thousands of makes and models have come and gone over the decades, but only a few have really revolutionized the way auto manufacturers do business.
> 
> ...


Read more about The 14 Most Revolutionary Cars That Changed the World at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no miata or cherokee

garbage list


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boraz said:


> no miata or cherokee


Miata created some change, but not widely copied.

What did the Cherokee contribute?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cherokee was an evolutionary step from the CJ.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

What about the Pontiac Aztek? 


Lol


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

sparkman said:


> What about the Pontiac Aztek?
> 
> 
> Lol


You have confused 'Revolutionary' with 'Revulsion'.........

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty good list, when you consider the honourable mentions, in my opinion. 

Glad to see the B body make it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Pretty good list, when you consider the honourable mentions, in my opinion.


I think so. My first thought when I saw the title is they better have Cadillac's electric start - and they did.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I like how they credit the ford exploder ... instead of the Chevy S-10/trailblazer which started the segment.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

sparkman said:


> What about the Pontiac Aztek?
> 
> 
> Lol


It changed the world with Walter White :eusa_clap:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, considering the Aztek was one of the first vehicles designed entirely by computer rapid prototyping/visualizing tools, as well as arguably one of the first vehicles in what is now the huge modern crossover segment...I'd say, design aside, it certainly would deserve a spot there. 

Also, it could carry a 4x8 sheet of plywood, the rear console doubled as a cooler - and it turned into a tent.

If only the bean-counters had let them use larger wheels...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aztek - as ugly as sin and laughable as it was - was at least a decade ahead of its time. Give it the wheel size it should have had and it would sell today. Truly a first of its breed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Walter white had one. That's why it's on the list.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The AMC Pacer should have been there. 

For the simple reason to serve as a blueprint of how not to build a car.


----------

